# Deadly Rite-Aid fog juice



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I just ran across this news story. 
http://consumerist.com/consumer/con...machine-fuel-containing-antifreeze-296872.php


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It pays to read the label on the bottle. Even the small print. Good catch Ken.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ur the man Ken.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

This article was posted last season.
Also be aware the chiller/fogger from Costco had similar fog formula packaged with it.
I had written them regarding it, but still saw the foggers on my next visit.

AND all the fitco fog juice (pure crap from the evil empire) was formulated the same, so, my suspicion is they supplied both.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks for the refresher Vlad.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh great!!! Don't we have enough to worry about!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought all glycol-based fog juice had the same stuff.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

"I thought all glycol-based fog juice had the same stuff."

No. That's like saying all water-based solvents have the same stuff.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ZombieLoveme said:


> "I thought all glycol-based fog juice had the same stuff."
> 
> No. That's like saying all water-based solvents have the same stuff.


That's ok. I don't know anything about water-based solvents either.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Just checked mine! Thanks for the heads up V-lad!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is yet another reason to buy American made.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not just US made but you will find that European standards are higher than ours on many things.
And something to think about....
US corporations ship the work overseas (like they have no idea of who, what, where, where, when and why things are made...give me a break) and resell to the American population passing the buck onto the overseas manufacture.
I can't believe that we are that naive....?


----------

